# Salary scale Speech-language Therapist



## Naeema (Apr 22, 2017)

Good day. I have been contacted about a post in Doha. Is anyone able to assist with the current salary scale please? I have 13 years experience. Thanks in advance


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Thread moved to correct location (as Doha is not in Abu Dhabi!)


----------



## Naeema (Apr 22, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Thread moved to correct location (as Doha is not in Abu Dhabi!)


 thank you for the correction


----------

